# landing a big fish with a paddle



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

After watching Paulo with the marlin on a hobbie i have been wonder how the event would have gone if he was paddling. I know having done it with a peddle he would feel it wouldn't be possible with a paddle but what do the guys who have landed big fish with a paddle think ???
I know you could use your rudder to apply some side pressure but paul peddled to take up line when he was near then end of his spool and he dragged it in holding the rod, both these tactics wouldn't work with a paddle.
Are there other tactics to use if you are paddling ?
With a fish that size there is a lot to consider, one thing is that if it had of died and sunk, it would be gone.
If you could get a gaff in it do you lash the tail to the yak and paddle ?

Interested to hear some theories and and stories of what people have done before.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

A few of us were discussing this on the chat last night , it would be much more difficult i feel to do it off a paddle kayak , the hands free option on the hobie is certainly a winner in a situation such as Paulo was in , when the line from the party boat crossed his , i feel that may have been stumps on a paddle kayak , and yet again i watched the DVD attached to the latest sportfishing mag last night , and the Americans were fishing off their yaks for thresher sharks of very large size , and they were using all paddle kayaks , so , if they can do it with Threshers , why not Marlin , we will not know until one of us does it .


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

The first big fish (read smaller than Paulo's) that I caught, was from my Revolution without pedals (I had left them behind to see how I would go if they ever failed me) This fish took 2.5 hrs to gaff because I couldn't gain on it and was dependent on it taking me wherever even if I did slew off to one side a bit. So yes it can be done but depending on the fishes mood, sometimes not as efficiently but for the first one who cares-the longer the hookup the greater the reality.. One I later caught which was about 60-65 I pedaled down,circled around and was generally more active with. It came in a lot quicker at from memory about 25-30 minutes .
For my money, I would not run out and get a Hobie but rather just get out and have a go. It is not till these things happen that our methodology and resourcefulness becomes apparent. The major problem with Hobies is that storage space is very limited because of the pedals whereas with a paddle, you can lie the fish lengthwise right up to your lap.
As for getting a fish that size home. Once you sink the gaff in and tow the head up onto your lap-they look huge. If I had to get one home on my own, I would firstly try and wave down a boatie ( I have had these kind fellows come up and offer to store my fish in their ice boxes till I am ready to paddle for home) Another option would have to be to try and lash it beak first to the boat. I now carry a length of rope in case I need to do this (if I had an all but dead fish yakside)
In the early days I thought about an air mattress that I could blow up and tow with the fish relaxing on the top. The 5-6 pool noodles you might keep in your yak could also be wrapped around the fish ( Lenthwise)if you lassoed it mid length a couple of times then rammed the noodles under the rope one by one and it is this option that holds the most promise for me at this time. For those of you who fish together, I imagine that 2-3 yaks side by side would make a fair rear platform if you could somehow paddle
Keza--longer range it's looking good for SWR over Easter-coming up? Offer to store Yak beachside still exists..


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Grant, 
i am slowly selling easter in without it looking to much like a fishing trip for me  
The friends we are meant to be going with need to go the second week of the holidays so they would want to be there the week of the 21st. From memory you are there the week before ??? i'll keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Why is so difficult to catch large fish of paddle yaks, paddle yaks have been catching bigger fish long before peddle yaks. Take a look at the South Africans for instance, they have been catching large fish of stealth and other fibre glass paddle yaks for years. The bottom line is, as long as you are enjoying yourself it's the most important thing than what you catch large fish on.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it's not really a thread about peddle verses paddle, i paddle and will never peddle while i still ride a bike, i like the upper body work out. It's more about are there any tips from people that have done it. I'm absolutely sure it can and has been done but i thought it was interesting that the method would differ. 
With big fish i think how you work your yak would be an important part of shortening the fight. I'm just keen to hear any hot tips.
Like: 'throw your sea anchor over' or 'whatever you do don't through your sea anchor over'


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keza said:


> Like: 'through your sea anchor over'


Kerry I was watching for this comment also..I think my early idea would be to throw the sea anchor from the stern of the kayak, or legs over of each side to impart some extra drag on the fish during the fight


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Im no expert but Ive hooked a few big sharks over the last couple of outings. I do the opposite and try to have as less drag from the kayak as possible. The fast runs from a fish will peel line, and we usually have a lot of drag setting, so as the kayak catches up to the fish speed the pressure becomes a lot less, so its easy to pump and wind and youll gain on the fish, untill he accellerates again faster than kayak speed taking line, and repeat the process untill the fish/or you are done. I had my foot on the rail of the kayak, just touching the water, my last good tow I had to pull my foot in as I started going that fast I feared Id fall in. Also I have my paddle accross my lap, so I can grab it and dip a blade if I have to turn, you certainly wouldnt want it to be flapping around and digging in on a leash beside you it could tip the yak.
Remember Paul only had a very light drag setting so he had to chase his line down.
As for a brand of kayak, peddle, paddle or otherwise doesnt mean a rats....
If I catch anything over 30-40k I have to catch and release as my kayak wouldnt handle the weight. I wouldnt like to try dragging something bigger than the ski around here as the suits would be onto it like the old man and the sea. You would want a sharp knife handy to cut the rope if a 20 foot tiger or white wanted to take your catch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I would talk to billybob or couta1. Both of them boys catch bigger fish and more often than anyone else I have seen from kayaks and both do it with paddle power without the desire for the peddles. I have not caught huge fish from a yak (98cm barra is the biggest), but it has been done for centuries from the standard paddle powered machine.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would be very cautious if I caught something that was too big to bring aboard. I always carry a 15' length of dock line with me in case I have to lash something to the kayak. I could use that to tow a large fish, but I would definitely have a sharp knife (or two) handy if I need to cut it free in a hurry. We don't have nearly the shark problem here that you have; however, there are some around. A hungry sea lion tipping you is a much more likely possibility. Has anybody ever tried towing something behind your kayak? It can get very tiring very quickly; especially if you just spent two hours fighting a fish.

If your catch is too large to bring aboard there aren't a lot of options. Call the closest stinkboat, hope you have a bunch of other kayakers with you or C&R. If you are with other kayaks you could raft up, cut the fish into manageable pieces, distribute amongst your mates and quickly leave the area :shock: :lol:

I have a large drogue chute that I carry, rigged for quick deployment. If I were being towed by a large fish in open water I would have that as an option for adding pressure to the fish. I have a big, stable kayak that could handle some quick direction changes. I'm not sure you would want to try that with a Scupper Pro or a fishing ski. There are some situations where using the drogue wouldn't help or could be counterproductive. 
You would want to pull the chute in when you get the fish close to the yak. My drogue is rigged with a dump line so I can quickly collapse and retrieve the chute. 
You can also put your legs over the side to add drag. Of course, you might not want to do that with a lot of sharks in the area. 
A number of variables will determine the usefulness of adding drag; fish behavior, type of kayak, obstructions, tackle. I think that some research is needed to determine what methods work the best. If anybody is willing to fund a six month research expedition to the East Cape of Baja California, I'll take a stab at it. :lol:

Pedal vs. paddle....there are circumstances where being able to maneuver while fighting the fish is a definite advantage. With a conventional kayak you are just along for the ride. All you can do is try to slow the fish or put enough pressure on it to turn it's head. This leaves you at a disadvantage where there is heavy structure or boat traffic. Now that's not going to make me go out and buy a Hobie. It just adds to the challenge of hunting for big fish.

What about catch and release. Is using heavier gear, more drag pressure, more boat drag going to help you subdue the fish faster? Will that equate to a lower mortality rate? I don't know. I just throw it out there to keep the discussion going.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> I like the pedal kayaks but agree they lack of space for truely bohemoth fish. I still want to know where Spottymac put his 16kg Kingfish on his adventure cause i have no idea where i would put it.


I know the answer so Ill give a clue," whats the best thing about going kayak fishing with a mate who has a Stealth BFS"


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Never landed anything big out of a yak so have nothing to add there, I'll find out one day!

Just thought I would mention that those Salmon Sharks those fellas caught had a little help from a mothership, well they hooked and fought them in the yaks but to get those shots where the shark is laying across the yak pushing the top of the deck level with the water, the shark was killed[shot] on the boat and then layed across the yak for a photo op. So obviously they didnt have to use the yaks to get them to shore.

Im not trying to take anything away from those guys, just to get them up is an effort in itself, its just that killing and securing/towing a big fish like that while sitting in a yak is maybe just as hard and needs as much thought as how to hook it and bring it yakside.

Grant I like your idea with the inflatable mattress, to save trying to lift the fish out of the water you could wrap it under the fish while its deflated and use a small handpump to inflate it around or under the fish. A mate or 2 to help tow it home wouldnt hurt I spose 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

The point is the yak/pedal boat is the drag. So the drag on your reel can be tighter, as the fish pulls you rather than line off the reel. If you wish to apply added drag, you can sit side-saddle. It doesn't matter the propulsion method.

I've killed threshers, and CnR'd sailfish. I def recommend a partner for the sharks. Once it's close and tired, the mate needs to deliver the death blow/spike, since your hands will be full at yakside. It's been done solo, I'm sure, but it's 100x easier with someone with you. You don't want to be crawling over your grande fish on deck to get the leverage for the spike. A) it could not be as ready as you thought and buck you off or B) you need to get precariously close to a mouth full of sharp teeth.

I am reluctant about pedal boats because a big fish on deck will hinder your pedal stroke and you're just going to paddle home anyway. I can lash my paddle to the side or toss it over on its leash. My paddle has never been an issue that lost me a fish.

Whichever, patience and cool are the main factors. Fishing is fishing, and big fish take longer than small ones.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't forget that with a Hobie the peddles can be removed to allow fish to be laid along the length of the yak and then you just paddle home (they are sold with paddles :lol: )

cheers nodds   with options 8)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Another version of Grants inflatable mattress could be the donuts used in swimming pools or a tougher version being a car tyre tube. This could be threaded over the fish then pumped up with a bike pump.
Just a thought.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I muttered on the beach that day I couldnt have done it without my Hobie. But I cant for the life of me see why it cant be done from a paddle yak. The polynesians dont have mirage drives and they've been doing it in dugouts for generations. Last week Ill bet there were some that didnt believe it could be done from a kayak at all, even though it has been done before, albeit less publisized.
During the initial stages of the fight with the fish at full power, the pedals didnt come in to play. I have never experieced a fish of such speed and directional change after hookup. It jumped on three seperate occasions and each time Im pretty sure it jumped more than once. I have a video Ive yet to post (cos I havent worked out utube yet), where the fish jumped 20m to the right of me and the second jump was over on the left some 80-100m away a matter of two seconds later. Yet the direction of my line was still off to the right. The first time I thought it was a different fish!!!
Half way into the fight, when the fish was stuffed and on the surface, I could have finished it or freed it, if I'd had the energy. I only had to go 25m to do so but couldnt. The pedals had made very little difference at this stage other than to recover from my own stupidity. Other better prepared, fitter individuals could have and the fight would have been over.
On the subject of drag though I noticed a few things during the week. I got the biggish mac tuna on the tld. I had strike drag set to 5kg, but when I went to full drag it tilted the yak and nearly took me with it. The conditions were pretty sloppy at this stage so that may also have been a factor. During the ten minutes or so of the fight, I experimented with the lever drag and reckon MY limit on that outfit is about 4kg. Any more and I feel unstable and start concentrating more on staying upright than on the task at hand. Though my balance is good from rowing a single scull, looking around at SWR, there were many bigger\stonger units (Red, DaveyG, FisherDan,etc) that could no doubt cope with a lot more drag than I can and bulldog the fish into submission much quicker. I agree with the comment about more drag on small threadlines but find the sit down leverage I can apply to a graphite rod with a 5kg fish on, is much greater than I can exert on a 15-24kg broomstick with the TLD and a speedster on. I have thought long and hard about this, staring at the bruises on my lower half has helped. I definitely need some sort of gimbal arrangement to take the strain. Most of the fight was under my arm. I had tennis balls cut to slam on if I hooked up but had left them home that day.  I was using the crutch option until Red informed me of JTs misfortune when doing the same with a cranky kingfish on. 
When I lost a good dorado off the beach at 6Kg drag it was the lure split ring that gave way, not my line or knots. Increasing the drag more, only exposes the other weaknesses in your setup. Knots, leader and the likes will go first with more drag.

After the fish recovered and the stinker offering assitance faded into the horizon, I decided it was turn his head and use his force to tow me back in or end up in NZ. I cant see how I would have done that bit without the pedals. Also towing the fish back into the bay was not a dead weight. It fought me the whole way pulling me back two metres for each one I gained with the pedals. Im also unsure if I could have done that with the rod holstered. I dont think it would have withstood the force.

I cant imagine doing it with a paddle because I have never used one. To me paddle fishing requires a whole other level of dexterity I just dont have and that must be learnt. Others have that.

I also cant imagine why you wouldnt have a go. The initial runs after hookup are the prize for me. I will vary my tactics if I am lucky enough to hook up again but I doubt Ill ever bring in another one, dead or alive when I get to it. You don't need pedals for that.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

paulo,
that's awesome, really! Pedal or paddle, the final end-game is the tense part. I see towing the thing back. Pretty tough w/ a paddle. What was your procedure for the kill? I may have missed it in the other thread. I know it's not PC, but it's part of the game and an important, dangerous part, not to be taken lightly if you choose to do it. Did you have support?

My drags are loose at strike, but I pick up the pressure as I get comfortable.

On my sail since I was solo, it was a dicey game trying to get him lined up so I could grab the bill to get the lure.

Grab bill with R hand as the fish came up the side from the stern.
Kick reel out of gear with chin, and put rod in opposite launcher.
Grab pliers w/ L hand and lean over to lure to unhook.
Point the bill away and push off with R foot.
Exhale.

Most tense couple minutes on my yak. It was on an 8' rod and Trinidad20 w/30#. I threw a squiddy looking lure at a sleeping sail and it lit up and ate the skipping lure right in front of me. So cool.

I've had that "multiple-fish" sensation on threshers, too. You're line is pointed out and peeling off and the fish is jumping almost 90deg away. Lots of belly in that line. Most threshers really wear themselves out, so release is tough. I don't target them very often for this reason.

My paddle hasn't been an issue, and is usu just dragging along behind. There's no magic to the paddle balance. It's really similar, and you would just toss the paddle if you need to, and there you are seated, fighting a fish.

cheers to paulo, as I tip a Boddington's.
Happy fishin,

Z


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

After witnessing Paulos fight at SWR I really beieved that that fish could not have been landed (as Paulo did) in a paddle yak if he were on his own.

AS Paul has said, killing the fish on the water wasn't an option as he couldn't apply enough pressure to get it to the side of the kayak, and even if he did, it would have been too heavy (80kg/180lb) to lift on board and safely carry back to shore on his kayak. If it had died in the water there is no way Paul could have held that fish up - it simply would have sunk. It took 3 /4 strong guys to lift the fish up on the beach and put it into the back of Pauls ute. Doing that on the water, solo, after your arms are worn out from fighting the fish......I don't think so.

However my comments about 'not being able to do it in a paddle yak' were more related to the fact that Paulo had to hold the rod with two hands during the entire fight. Sticking that rod butt into a rod holder would have ended badly - the size and speed and sudden bursts from the fish would simply have ripped the rod holder out of the plastic and there would have been a big hole in the kayak. Theres no way that a rod holder (even reinforced) could have withstood the pressure /weight of that fish for an extended period of time (such as Paul had to withstand on his arms as he peddled back home). He literally had to skull-drag it behind the yak for the last hour.

AS others have mentioned, large fish can be successfully fought, caught and released from a kayak, solo. But in this instance, with a fish of this size I reckon it would have been near to impossible to do it in a paddle yak. Smaller fish (up to maybe 50 kg's/ 110lbs ) would probably be the limit in my opinion.

Now, to test that theory!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Beakies up to 140lb, around 60kg, have been C&R from paddle yaks, including pulling them on board, with assistance. Maybe we should be asking Jim Sammons how he does it. Speculation is fun but there are guys out there doing this


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Speculation is fun but there are guys out there doing this


But...there are guys that may be doing it wrong.

I am not in agreement that pulling it out of the water for a pic on deck before release is good.
The bigger the fish, the more mass in its innards that is not supported by water possibly causing more damage. If you're going to take it do whatever.

Again I applaud paulo, it seems w/o a pedal to reposition his boat, he may be still headed out to sea.


----------

